# today at the river



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

:bounce:just got back from my first trip to the river and can only say this..... can i go again tomorrow .... everyone that was there was great,,, everyone helps everyone and just had a great time with new friends.... alot of tracks could use some lessons in how to treat a newbe ... to all that were thrashing on my cars a huge shout out to ya !!!!! cant wait till the next one 
bigg e 

:cheers:


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*River*

Pluse 1 those guys out there are some of the best.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Didnt get home till 2:00 am,
good day for sure!!!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

This is only part of what happens when me Darren and Brian race each other


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Great photo!!


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

It was a good day!!! Great to see everyone!!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Yep*

I had a blast too. It was nice seeing everyone again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil Gundy!!!! Long time no see!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad to hear that everyone had a good time. It was nice spending a relaxing day just playing around and not having a race to keep moving. I bet I ran a dozen packs thru the buggy and truggy. Got the setup a little nicer for me on the Truggy. I can now squeeze some throttle while in the turns. Glad I left when I did. The wife was much happier with me coming home at 10:00 PM that she is when I come home Sunday. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Can't belive my fried 3 prot kept up with your e buggy Darren


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Courtney, It's been too long!!!! I'm back in town now and looking forward to some racing with my friends. Last place guys had better look out!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

PhilGundy said:


> Hi Courtney, It's been too long!!!! I'm back in town now and looking forward to some racing with my friends. Last place guys had better look out!!!


hey stranger, good to see ya back.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

The trackgoing to be open this weekend?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

No


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

knocked the dust off my lil ol beater for the day, and the fun that was had on and off the track seeing old friends was a blast. Even more fun was watching Phil pull in fish after fish along side of me till dang near sun up. When the schedule and money allows, the ******* wreckin ball will be back on the track.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

******* really put us on the fish!! We ate our fill on the spot and threw a bunch back. A beer in one hand and a fishing pole in the other......what else is there? Many thanks *******!!! Now that I think of it, it was your beer and your fishing pole. And you cooked the fish. I would highly recommend fishing with ******* if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Right on*

******* is the coolest.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Beer, fishing and RC? 

What was yall catchin? Reds?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary said:


> Beer, fishing and RC?


That's what people miss when they don't come to the river! There is no other track like it in Texas!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

The river does provide good times indeed.


----------

